# At it again.........



## woody (Aug 3, 2008)

Tis' the season.
 We put up a bushel of green beans yesterday. 31 quarts.
 We also put up another 6 pints of Dilly beans.
 They'll be great this winter..........

 Here is before we pressure cook them.


----------



## woody (Aug 3, 2008)

Here is the after we cook them.


----------



## karis66 (Aug 3, 2008)

You got to luv those Dillie bean,never had them till 4,5 years ago,My son had a teacher in  elementary school , He used to go to her class to eat lunch the cafÃ© was way to noise ,she would bring him in bean's every once in awhile and she gave him a jar a x-mas time.Now when ever i see them i have to buy 2 jars 1 for me and 1 for my son   Thanks for the pic    Kari


----------



## Ghostrider (Aug 3, 2008)

I've "put up" or canned regular green beans, but how or what is a dilly bean?
 Ghostrider


----------



## woody (Aug 3, 2008)

Dilly beans are put up like green beans except you add ground cayenne pepper, a head of garlic, and fresh dill heads to the jar. 
 You also add vinegar, water and salt, as the liquid they sit in.


----------



## woody (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's a picture of some "Dilly Beans".


----------



## woody (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's the fruit of our labor.
 Or, should I say vegetable. LOL!!![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2008)

My wife cooks,but the only thing she cans is me once in a while hahah.
 What did you say they were Woody,pickled beans?


----------



## woody (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey Lobey, does this look like June Cleaver???

 Dilly beans, Rick!!!


----------



## Stardust (Aug 3, 2008)

Woody, my mouth is starting to water just looking at all those jars. I'm going to goggle the recipe and when my daughter gets back from vacation see if they want to take on this project with me as they "can" all sorts of  things to eat as a family also. I love the photos. Makes for a good family project and making memories together. Last year my guy gave up his canning tongs to them. Now I'll need a new pair for myself as last year they were hard to find. Maybe we'll just share for now. []


----------



## Stardust (Aug 3, 2008)

Woody that is one, PRETTY WOMAN! and she doesn't look like June Cleaver..... 
 You're a lucky man and she's lucky to have you also.
 [][] stardust


----------



## woody (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks, stardust.
 I think she's pretty, too.
 A great cook, also.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 3, 2008)

Sounds really good woody.
 I wish you the best...
 as in this with your woman:
 Come grow old with me
 the best is yet to come.....
 ~star~ []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2008)

Lobe your on the web man! you can find any type on here [8D] You just have to screen them pretty well,and get some type  protection,like a wet suit.[]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 3, 2008)

> Woody that is one, PRETTY WOMAN!


 

 Yeah, how did you do that??? [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Please explain "Dilly Bean" to this po southern boy. I know what string beans are and I know what butter peas are and most of the rest (truck Farmer years back) but dilly Beans is a new one on me.


----------



## woody (Aug 4, 2008)

They're like a pickled green bean, Warren.
 You gotta like garlic and you gotta like dill.
 They have a taste all their own.
 A little spicey, with the cayenne pepper in it.
 Some people love them and some people don't care for them.


----------

